# New Gold Subscription - see manuscripts in advance



## Morrus (Oct 12, 2011)

There is now a new subscription option available here at EN World.  It costs a little more than the Silver subscription, and it gives you access to a private forum where we will upload all versions of manuscripts, art, and so on immediately as we receive it. It also, of course, includes everything that the Copper and Silver subscriptions do.

These will, of course, often be unfinished versions.  Sometimes even drafts we haven't yet read!  You'll be able to see how manuscripts change from draft to final, get access to them early (in rtf format), and so on.

I have just uploaded the final manuscript for _The Dying Skyseer_, and - more importantly! - the initial draft manuscript for _Digging for Lies_ (by Matthew Hanson).

(Incidentally, _Dying Skyseer_ is now in layout, so you Silver Subscribers should have it very soon!)

*REMEMBER!  Subscriptions overlap, so if you want a Gold subscription, make sure you cancel your Silver.  Otherwise you'll be paying for both, which you don't want to do. *


----------



## gideonpepys (Oct 13, 2011)

Sounds great, and my interest is certainly piqued.  But the cost for British gold subscribers seems a bit high at a full £3 extra per month  - which is almost double the silver subscription price and disproportionate to the US dollar increase.

Any chance it could be lowered a tad?


----------

